# Ginger Beer.



## theQuinny (9/7/18)

Trying a new bevie ...

Non Alc Ginger Beer

:








Hoping it will be nice for summer ...


----------



## Skillz (9/7/18)

I did the boozy version and it was good, next time i tried the liquid pack one from mangrove jacks that cost 4x as much and after a year there is still 2 thirds of it in the keg.


----------



## Freaksta (9/7/18)

Skillz said:


> I did the boozy version and it was good, next time i tried the liquid pack one from mangrove jacks that cost 4x as much and after a year there is still 2 thirds of it in the keg.



Mangrove Jack's pouch is pretty good with this combo:
Full pouch
#15 Brew Enhancer
About 1/5 of the sweetener that comes with it
Top to about 21 liters (instructions said 23)

Dumped it into a keg after about a week, probably drank about 4 liters in a week haha.

Wouldn't call it exactly traditional and next time I would probably add more ginger flavour but taste is pretty good.


----------



## Skillz (9/7/18)

I did the 21 liters as well. Did put the whole sweetener in though, it turned out more of a beer with ginger hints than a ginger beer. No terrible but nothing like the colony west.


----------



## brewgasm (10/7/18)

I tried that kit, turned out pretty good. I did the non alcaholic option. The second batch I did from scratch just dlme and boiled up with shredded ginger, it was a boozy batch that burnt your face off fresh and was very delicious. It aged really well. I always bottle ginger beer because I don't drink much of it and I prefer a bit more fizz


----------



## Digga (10/7/18)

Skillz said:


> I did the boozy version and it was good, next time i tried the liquid pack one from mangrove jacks that cost 4x as much and after a year there is still 2 thirds of it in the keg.



Agreed that that expensive mangroves jacks stuff is rancid.

I’ll be tipping a full keg of it next weekend


----------



## Skillz (10/7/18)

Glad it wasnt just mine


----------



## brewgasm (11/7/18)

Ginger beer is easy from scratch, I base mine off 1kg dlme per 10 litres of your batch size shred your ginger with a greater or pulverise in food processor and boil for half an hour. Chill and pitch whatever ale yeast you have laying around should give you 4%-5% abv if you want more bang just add what ever sugar you prefer. If you want a bit of pot luck don't boil it at all and let the wild yeast on the skin of the ginger inoculate for you.


----------



## Thomas Wood (11/7/18)

How much shredded ginger do you need for ~21-23L?


----------



## brewgasm (11/7/18)

Depending on your taste I would use between 150g and 300g. Some people add crystallised ginger for extra punch. Most people use cane sugar or dextrose for fermentables I just like the beeryness I get from using dlme


----------



## inpowers (11/7/18)

I tried the Morgan's GB not convinced it was a good choice. I followed instruction on can should have done more reading 1st.
Also after three weeks in the bottle using Dex to prime I had very very little fizz to no fizz at all. Could this be due to living in Sydney with the cold days at the moment?

Anyways does anyone have a GB recipe that is close to the Matso's Ginger beer. Great drop

inpowers


----------



## brewgasm (11/7/18)

inpowers said:


> I tried the Morgan's GB not convinced it was a good choice. I followed instruction on can should have done more reading 1st.
> Also after three weeks in the bottle using Dex to prime I had very very little fizz to no fizz at all. Could this be due to living in Sydney with the cold days at the moment?
> 
> Anyways does anyone have a GB recipe that is close to the Matso's Ginger beer. Great drop
> ...


Do you use a fermentation chamber? I will be filling three kegs soon. Going to force carb one in the keg fridge and naturally carb the other two in my brew fridge using a heat belt and temp control I imagine that you could do something similar with bottles.


----------



## inpowers (11/7/18)

brewgasm said:


> I imagine that you could do something similar with bottles.


Thanks for the quick reply. I have taken a few bottles indoor and put them in a warmer area to see if this does anything.


----------



## peterlonz (12/10/18)

The ideal is to keg. It means you can easily control a constant sweetness, easily carbonate to your taste & probably carry over less yeast after the initial draw off.
Messing around with PET bottles for home brewed GB is not for the faint hearted.


----------

